# Does anyone own a Nikon EH-5 AC? Help!



## Colbonman (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, 
I just bought a second hand EH-5 adapter to use it with my D90, but doesn't seem to be working:
The green light flashes. Is this normal? Should the light be green solid?
The lead that comes out of the adaptor heats up quickly. Is this normal?
It doesn't work without the battery. Is this meant to work only with the battery? Is there a way to know?
I don't have a meter to check if there is any voltage coming out of the adaptor, reason I ask these questions. Any help is very much appreciated.
John


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

I can use my adapter to power the camera without batteries, my quantum battery plugs into the same connection, I don't have the same adapter though so don't know about the green light but only the adapter converter box gets warm on this one, definitely not the lead, I think it may be defective. H


----------

